# Conte al Real Madrid: ci siamo. Lunedì la presentazione?



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.

Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.

*Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Credo che questo 28 ottobre ce lo ricorderemo a lungo. Purtroppo.


----------



## jacky (28 Ottobre 2018)

La notizia da dare è un'altra. Conte sarebbe venuto di corsa a luglio al Milan.
Il Milan gli ha preferito Gattuso. Complimenti, avevamo l'occasione di mettere basi fortissime per almeno un decennio.
Pensiamo a Gazidis che sposta molto in campo... Onore al management.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Non dico niente fino all'ufficialità


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Questo sarà l’errore che conte pagherà caro.
Godrò nel vederlo fallire.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La notizia da dare è un'altra. Conte sarebbe venuto di corsa a luglio al Milan.
> Il Milan gli ha preferito Gattuso. Complimenti, avevamo l'occasione di mettere basi fortissime per almeno un decennio.
> Pensiamo a Gazidis che sposta molto in campo... Onore al management.



Io credo che conte si sia montato un po’ troppo la testa


----------



## jacky (28 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo sarà l’errore che conte pagherà caro.
> Godrò nel vederlo fallire.



Ma sinceramente prende una squadra dopo un 1-5 con il Barcellona e la cessione di Ronaldo.
Le aspettative dei tifosi si sono ridimensionate e questo Barca non mi sembra imbattibile come quello di tre anni fa.


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2018)

Sarà contento Courtois


----------



## sacchino (28 Ottobre 2018)

Auguri a lui e che tenga alto l'onore degli allenatori Italiani.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente prende una squadra dopo un 1-5 con il Barcellona e la cessione di Ronaldo.
> Le aspettative dei tifosi si sono ridimensionate e questo Barca non mi sembra imbattibile come quello di tre anni fa.



Proprio per questo. Prende una squadra allo sbando che per ambiente e tutto il resto è anni luce lontano dalla sua mentalità. È già malvoluto e lui è bravo ad incrinare i rapporti. Sarebbe più intelligente per lui andare al milan ma ti ripeto che ormai è un montato


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà contento Courtois



Immagino anche i giocatori tecnici :asdm
Si farà comprare zappacosta?


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Ottobre 2018)

a madrid farà la fine di mourinho


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2018)

Che bello, praticamente salvo clamorosi imprevisti, anche la prossima stagione è buttata nel cesso, perchè che resti Gattuso o venga qualche altro mediocre abituato a lottare per la salvezza/E.League, vedasi Giampaolo,Gasperini,Donadoni etc, i risultati saranno questi.
Questa, di per sè, è una notizia ancor peggiore di Ronaldo alla Juventus..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.



peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da noi. 

non è detto che in futuro non possa tornare a essere candidato per la nostra panchina.


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Immagino anche i giocatori tecnici :asdm
> Si farà comprare zappacosta?



Però da quando allena la Juve, eccezion fatta per la Nazionale, con la quale comunque è arrivato ai quarti contro la Germania uscendo ai rigori, anche al chelsea in due anni ha vinto due trofei.


----------



## LadyRoss (28 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo sarà l’errore che conte pagherà caro.
> Godrò nel vederlo fallire.



Penso anche io che questo è un grosso rischio...per lui e per qualsiasi altro allenatore....


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da noi.
> 
> non è detto che in futuro non possa tornare a essere candidato per la nostra panchina.



La prossima volta che sarà libero, ce lo accosteranno sicuro, ma come sempre finirà da qualche altra parte.


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Immagino anche i giocatori tecnici :asdm
> Si farà comprare zappacosta?



Però una lancia a suo favore voglio spezzarla: lui è sempre stato accusato di cercare contesti in cui c’era tutto da ricostruire, a basso rischio quindi; con questa scelta dimostra di certo di avere voglia di zittire coi fatti i suoi critici.


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2018)

scontatissimo vedere, dopo l'annuncio ufficiale di Conte al Real, Gattuso esonerato entro una settimana.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La notizia da dare è un'altra. Conte sarebbe venuto di corsa a luglio al Milan.
> Il Milan gli ha preferito Gattuso. Complimenti, avevamo l'occasione di mettere basi fortissime per almeno un decennio.
> Pensiamo a Gazidis che sposta molto in campo... Onore al management.



Ne sei sicuro?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> a madrid farà la fine di mourinho



Peggio
Almeno mou ha vinto la liga e li ha portatiin semifinale dopo 10 anni
Conte rischia di fallire come benitez


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che bello, praticamente salvo clamorosi imprevisti, anche la prossima stagione è buttata nel cesso, perchè che resti Gattuso o venga qualche altro mediocre abituato a lottare per la salvezza/E.League, vedasi Giampaolo,Gasperini,Donadoni etc, i risultati saranno questi.
> Questa, di per sè, è una notizia ancor peggiore di Ronaldo alla Juventus..


Però tu sei sicuro che la vostra società non ci abbia provato? Sei sicuro che lui sarebbe venuto sicuramente?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però una lancia a suo favore voglio spezzarla: lui è sempre stato accusato di cercare contesti in cui c’era tutto da ricostruire, a basso rischio quindi; con questa scelta dimostra di certo di avere voglia di zittire coi fatti i suoi critici.



È quello che dico da un po’. Lui non è più quello di prima, ora è ambito da tutti (vedi il real), ha potere contrattuale e sa che può avanzare pretese. È ad un livello più alto ormai


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che bello, praticamente salvo clamorosi imprevisti, anche la prossima stagione è buttata nel cesso, perchè che resti Gattuso o venga qualche altro mediocre abituato a lottare per la salvezza/E.League, vedasi Giampaolo,Gasperini,Donadoni etc, i risultati saranno questi.
> Questa, di per sè, è una notizia ancor peggiore di Ronaldo alla Juventus..



quelli che hai citato sono comunque meglio dell incapace...certo Conte era meglio...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Penso anche io che questo è un grosso rischio...per lui e per qualsiasi altro allenatore....



Si ma soprattutto è un rischio per uno come lui


----------



## davidelynch (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.



Fallimento annunciato, con il suo carattere lo infilano in un mese.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.



Sono proprio curioso di vedere Conte al Real, sia a livello di gioco che di gestione degli uomini. Per me è completamente fuori posto ma vedremo.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> scontatissimo vedere, dopo l'annuncio ufficiale di Conte al Real, Gattuso esonerato entro una settimana.



Probabile


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile



Vedrete che appena Conte firmerà col Real anche per i giornalisti Rino diventerà inadeguato, mi aspetto una due settimane di fuoco dopo la Juve durante la sosta, ma lo diranno solo dopo che si sarà accasato lo spauracchio (per loro) Conte.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedrete che appena Conte firmerà col Real anche per i giornalisti Rino diventerà inadeguato, mi aspetto una due settimane di fuoco dopo la Juve durante la sosta, ma lo diranno solo dopo che si sarà accasato lo spauracchio (per loro) Conte.



Sicuro.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

*Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Fallimento annunciato, con il suo carattere lo infilano in un mese.



Ma che poi non è solo un fatto di carattere ma di convinzioni, ossessioni...


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Vabbè, tanto noi abbiamo ancora Donadoni, Oddo, Sheva e Nesta.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*



.


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tanto noi abbiamo ancora Donadoni, Oddo, Sheva e Nesta.



Mamma mia, ho i brividi, facessero un contratto biennale a Ranieri, almeno avremo la speranza di lottare per il 4° posto, con gli altri al massimo ambiamo ai preliminari di europa league.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tanto noi abbiamo ancora Donadoni, Oddo, Sheva e Nesta.





iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ho i brividi, facessero un contratto biennale a Ranieri, almeno avremo la speranza di lottare per il 4° posto, con gli altri al massimo ambiamo ai preliminari di europa league.



rispetto il vostro parere però non metterei Donadoni sullo stesso livello degli altri...ne di Seedorf,Brocchi,PIppo e Rino...quelle sono scommesse (perse) mentre Donadoni è quanto meno un allenatore vero….poi è chiaro anche io vorrei altro


come già ho detto più volte se proprio non si riesce a fare di meglio mi accontenterei di Gasp a giugno...


----------



## diavolo (28 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedrete che appena Conte firmerà col Real anche per i giornalisti Rino diventerà inadeguato, mi aspetto una due settimane di fuoco dopo la Juve durante la sosta, ma lo diranno solo dopo che si sarà accasato lo spauracchio (per loro) Conte.



Andrà proprio così.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Ovvio che Conte scelga il Real.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.
> 
> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedrete che appena Conte firmerà col Real anche per i giornalisti Rino diventerà inadeguato, mi aspetto una due settimane di fuoco dopo la Juve durante la sosta, ma lo diranno solo dopo che si sarà accasato lo spauracchio (per loro) Conte.



This.


----------



## Molenko (28 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedrete che appena Conte firmerà col Real anche per i giornalisti Rino diventerà inadeguato, mi aspetto una due settimane di fuoco dopo la Juve durante la sosta, ma lo diranno solo dopo che si sarà accasato lo spauracchio (per loro) Conte.



I giornalisti odiano il Milan?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2018)

L'estate prossima è libero nuovamente, non è un allenatore per Madrid


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che questo 28 ottobre ce lo ricorderemo a lungo. Purtroppo.



Il rimpianto è di questa estate, si potevano prendere uno tra Sarri e Conte. Adesso era quasi impossibile, purtroppo. Ricorderemo per tanto tempo Mirabelli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2018)

Penso che alla fine Conte andrà al Real, il treno è passato. Avremmo dovuto pensarci concretamente quest'estate, ormai è tardi; mi auguro solo di non dover rimpiangere questa scelta a fine stagione guardando la classifica.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'estate prossima è libero nuovamente, non è un allenatore per Madrid



Bisogna capire se il suo immenso ego sarà ridimensionato


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il rimpianto è di questa estate, si potevano prendere uno tra Sarri e Conte. Adesso era quasi impossibile, purtroppo. Ricorderemo per tanto tempo Mirabelli.


Corvo, ripeto la domanda che avevo fatto prima ad un altro: sei sicuro che il milan non ci abbia provato seriamente e che non sia stato lui a non voler venire?


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che conte si sia montato un po’ troppo la testa



Perchè vuole allenare il Real?
Lo chiamano nella squadra più vincente e famosa dell'universo, dovrebbe rifiutare? 
LOL


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Corvo, ripeto la domanda che avevo fatto prima ad un altro: sei sicuro che il milan non ci abbia provato seriamente e che non sia stato lui a non voler venire?



la scelta di esonerare Gattuso era un qualcosa di impopolare, basta andare a vedere anche i commenti qui dentro di quel periodo. E questo lo sapeva Leonardo che non godendo di grande stima ha preferito evitare. Poi con Maldini non ne parliamo, si sapeva che avrebbe spinto per la conferma di Gattuso. Non è un caso che le indiscrezioni su Conte prima del suo arrivo erano all'ordine del giorno, per poi sparire del tutto. Ma il vero rammarico a mio avviso è Sarri, che era praticamente fatta con lui e Giuntoli, come fatto capire da molti addetti ai lavori.


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2018)

Se accetta il Real è perché aveva in mente di andarci da tempo, questa è la realtà imho. Lo sapevano pure i sassi che Lopetegui non avrebbe finito la stagione.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Perchè vuole allenare il Real?
> Lo chiamano nella squadra più vincente e famosa dell'universo, dovrebbe rifiutare?
> LOL



Non per quello 
Nel senso che ora non accetta squadre che non lo possono assecondare con soldi, campagne acquisti e vittorie


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la scelta di esonerare Gattuso era un qualcosa di impopolare, basta andare a vedere anche i commenti qui dentro di quel periodo. E questo lo sapeva Leonardo che non godendo di grande stima ha preferito evitare. Poi con Maldini non ne parliamo, si sapeva che avrebbe spinto per la conferma di Gattuso. Non è un caso che le indiscrezioni su Conte prima del suo arrivo erano all'ordine del giorno, per poi sparire del tutto. Ma il vero rammarico a mio avviso è Sarri, che era praticamente fatta con lui e Giuntoli, come fatto capire da molti addetti ai lavori.


Sarri sarebbe stato perfetto. Io penso che conte ci abbiate provato seriamente ma lui non fosse tanto convinto


----------



## Sotiris (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.
> 
> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*



Una liberazione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.
> 
> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*


Ok, perdiamo ancora tempo con quell’incapace in panchina...


----------



## varvez (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ottobre 2019: Conte ha un contenzioso aperto con il Real Madrid, ma è in parola con noi a meno che il/lo (SQUADRA) non voglia prenderlo. Come dice? Ah ok, allora avanti con Donadoni che ha pieno appoggio della società Milan


----------



## Love (29 Ottobre 2018)

ottimo...adesso speriamo che gattuso diventi il nuovo guardiola...altrimenti so ca.zzi davvero...


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarri sarebbe stato perfetto. Io penso che conte ci abbiate provato seriamente ma lui non fosse tanto convinto


Non credo. Lo stipendio di Conte in Italia non lo prende neanche Allegri.

A parte questo, mentre in tanti sbrodolano per Conte, noi milanisti se vinciamo il recupero siamo a -4 dal secondo posto. Spero continuino a pensare a Conte e a gufare Rino che andiamo alla grande.


----------



## PM3 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Corvo, ripeto la domanda che avevo fatto prima ad un altro: sei sicuro che il milan non ci abbia provato seriamente e che non sia stato lui a non voler venire?



Devono dare per forza delle colpe alla società. 
Non capisco come non si possa avere nemmeno il minimo dubbio su ciò...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La notizia da dare è un'altra. *Conte sarebbe venuto di corsa a luglio al Milan.*
> Il Milan gli ha preferito Gattuso. Complimenti, avevamo l'occasione di mettere basi fortissime per almeno un decennio.
> Pensiamo a Gazidis che sposta molto in campo... Onore al management.



Certo lo sai tu..immagino tu abbia un filo diretto con Conte e il suo staff


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.
> 
> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*





MA VIENI!!!!!!!!

Credere che un SINGOLO fuching allenatore in tutto il globo terracqueo avrebbe potuto salvarci, era una idea malatissima.

28/10/2018 - Nuovo giorno della liberazione


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MA VIENI!!!!!!!!
> 
> Credere che un SINGOLO fuching allenatore in tutto il globo terracqueo avrebbe potuto salvarci, era una idea malatissima.
> 
> 28/10/2018 - Nuovo giorno della liberazione


Speriamo che Mourinho non si faccia esonerare.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I giornalisti odiano il Milan?



comincio a credere che siano gli stessi tifosi del milan ad odiarlo.....


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che Conte scelga il Real.



Bisognerà vedere se il Real sceglierà Conte...


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Mourinho non si faccia esonerare.



Veramente Murinho sarebbe la prima scelta del Real!!!


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> comincio a credere che siano gli stessi tifosi del milan ad odiarlo.....


Hai notato che appena perdiamo una partita molti "tifosi" escono fuori dicendo "speriamo di perdere le prossime due così lo cacciano"? Hai notato che puntualmente "le prossime due" le vinciamo?
Hai notato che quegli stessi "tifosi", sperando che Lopetegui non venisse esonerato perché così Conte sarebbe rimasto libero, tifavano Real?
Hai notato che ieri il Real ha perso 5 a 1?
Ecco, lasciamo che odino il Milan in santa pace...


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai notato che appena perdiamo una partita molti "tifosi" escono fuori dicendo "speriamo di perdere le prossime due così lo cacciano"? Hai notato che puntualmente "le prossime due" le vinciamo?
> Hai notato che quegli stessi "tifosi", sperando che Lopetegui non venisse esonerato perché così Conte sarebbe rimasto libero, tifavano Real?
> Hai notato che ieri il Real ha perso 5 a 1?
> Ecco, lasciamo che odino il Milan in santa pace...



per me ieri hanno voluto perdere 5 a 1 per cambiare allenatore.... altrimenti sono davvero in crisi nerissima......


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> per me ieri hanno voluto perdere 5 a 1 per cambiare allenatore.... altrimenti sono davvero in crisi nerissima......



Ma figurati se perdi un clasico così apposta..la verità (e lo dico da l'anno scorso) è che sto Real è strabollito..ma sapete cosa significa a livello di gruppo vincere 3 champions di fila?

La partenza di CR7 e aver preso un allenatore senza la giusta dimensione poi ha chiuso il cerchio..

Conte comunque credo fallirà..non ha lo stile adatto per il Real..anche se è talmente bravo che potrebbe mettere in fila tutti i tecnici incapaci che ci sono in Liga..


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai notato che appena perdiamo una partita molti "tifosi" escono fuori dicendo "speriamo di perdere le prossime due così lo cacciano"? Hai notato che puntualmente "le prossime due" le vinciamo?
> Hai notato che quegli stessi "tifosi", sperando che Lopetegui non venisse esonerato perché così Conte sarebbe rimasto libero, tifavano Real?
> Hai notato che ieri il Real ha perso 5 a 1?
> Ecco, lasciamo che odino il Milan in santa pace...



Allora premesso che ci sono tifosi e tifosi.
Sinceramente non penso sia tanto difficile capire che questo Milan vince solo quando girano i singoli, penso a Sassuolo 4 pere da fuori area in cui l'allenatore conta ZERO, idem ieri vinto su belle invenzioni isolate dei singoli e non dovute a gioco corale.
Secondo me non si tratta di tifare contro il Milan, ma di avere "visione di lungo".
Io so che con un Conte sto tranquillo 5 anni, con Gattuso è un sali scendi continuo, una figura perenne negli scontri diretti etc...

Ti faccio un esempio, guarda l'Olimpia Armani Milano nel basket.
Per anni ha fatto alti e bassi, vincendo anche qualcosa, ma con una discontinuità palese con Banchi e Repesa.
Da quando ha preso l'odiato Pianigiani non ha rivali, arriva sempre pronta nelle partite chiave e sta risorgendo anche in Europa.

È questo il percorso che vorrei facesse il Milan, ma se preghiamo sperando in Gattuso le cose non cambiano.
Non è tecnico da Milan, senza se e senza ma... anche se vince le prossime 10 con avversari nettamente più scarsi di noi.
Perché un conto è competere per fare 68-70 punti, un conto è essere perfetto in Italia e in Europa... cosa su cui è evidentemente inadeguato (basti pensare a come ha preparato la finale di coppa, l'Arsenal, il derby che ci poteva rimettere in corsa per il quarto posto etc...).

Tutto qui.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se perdi un clasico così apposta..la verità (e lo dico da l'anno scorso) è che sto Real è strabollito..ma sapete cosa significa a livello di gruppo vincere 3 champions di fila?
> 
> La partenza di CR7 e aver preso un allenatore senza la giusta dimensione poi ha chiuso il cerchio..
> 
> Conte comunque credo fallirà..non ha lo stile adatto per il Real..anche se è talmente bravo che potrebbe mettere in fila tutti i tecnici incapaci che ci sono in Liga..



Credo sia semplicemente cosi, sono spremuti mentalmente e super appagati.

Credo nella prossima campagna acquisti il Real investirà un triliardo di euro


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo sia semplicemente cosi, sono spremuti mentalmente e super appagati.
> 
> Credo nella prossima campagna acquisti il Real investirà un triliardo di euro



Si ma se iniziano a buttare soldi a destre e a manca solo per lo sfizio di spendere non è detto ritornino subito al vertice..premesso che un ciclo così pure loro non lo faranno più per decenni


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma se iniziano a buttare soldi a destre e a manca solo per lo sfizio di spendere non è detto ritornino subito al vertice..premesso che un ciclo così pure loro non lo faranno più per decenni



Non lo so, la base comunque ce l'hanno.

Devono solo scegliere i fenomeni giusti per risollevare tutto l'ambiente, secondo me.

Dovrebbero provare a prendere Mbappè, fossi in loro farei di tutto.


----------



## Nils (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora premesso che ci sono tifosi e tifosi.
> Sinceramente non penso sia tanto difficile capire che questo Milan vince solo quando girano i singoli, penso a Sassuolo 4 pere da fuori area in cui l'allenatore conta ZERO, idem ieri vinto su belle invenzioni isolate dei singoli e non dovute a gioco corale.
> Secondo me non si tratta di tifare contro il Milan, ma di avere "visione di lungo".
> *Io so che con un Conte sto tranquillo 5 anni*, con Gattuso è un sali scendi continuo, una figura perenne negli scontri diretti etc...
> ...



Credo che basti questa frase a stoppare tutto il tuo discorso,
Conte è sempre stato cacciato molto prima di cinque anni, anche dove ha vinto.


----------



## PM3 (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora premesso che ci sono tifosi e tifosi.
> Sinceramente non penso sia tanto difficile capire che questo Milan vince solo quando girano i singoli, penso a Sassuolo 4 pere da fuori area in cui l'allenatore conta ZERO, idem ieri vinto su belle invenzioni isolate dei singoli e non dovute a gioco corale.
> Secondo me non si tratta di tifare contro il Milan, ma di avere "visione di lungo".
> Io so che con un Conte sto tranquillo 5 anni, con Gattuso è un sali scendi continuo, una figura perenne negli scontri diretti etc...
> ...



Ma quindi Cutrone si è fatto da solo il cros? 
Higuain ha fatto uno- due con se stesso?
L'unica invenzione è stata quella di Suso, anche se, come già detto, è nata da un'azione veloce favorita dai ottimi movimenti dei compagni.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, la base comunque ce l'hanno.
> 
> Devono solo scegliere i fenomeni giusti per risollevare tutto l'ambiente, secondo me.
> 
> Dovrebbero provare a prendere Mbappè, fossi in loro farei di tutto.



Dal PSG non puoi strappare nessuno. Neppure il Real. I neymar e co hanno preso la loro decisione di andare in quella prigione d'oro. 

Credo, invece, che Conte chiederà Hazard. Hazard ha sempre detto di voler andare al Real. Credo che sarà l'acquisto della prossima stagione. 

Curioso di vedere 3-5-2/ 3-4-3 targato Real. Marcelo sicuramente sarà spostato come esterno nei 5/4 di centrocampo


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Credo che basti questa frase a stoppare tutto il tuo discorso,
> Conte è sempre stato cacciato molto prima di cinque anni, anche dove ha vinto.



Ok ma cerca di estrapolare il senso generale del discorso.
Comunque all'una doveva esserci la presentazione e non mi risulta ci sia nulla.
Maldini e Leonardo stanno zitti... 
Aspettiamo e vediamo, io sono certo che la valutazione di un cambio è stata fatta... vedere un tecnico che fa quello che ha fatto ieri al fischio finale non può non farti rendere conto che quel profilo non è da Milan. Eddai.


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ok ma cerca di estrapolare il senso generale del discorso.
> Comunque all'una doveva esserci la presentazione e non mi risulta ci sia nulla.
> Maldini e Leonardo stanno zitti...
> Aspettiamo e vediamo, io sono certo che la valutazione di un cambio è stata fatta... vedere un tecnico che fa quello che ha fatto ieri al fischio finale non può non farti rendere conto che quel profilo non è da Milan. Eddai.



Dai ci attacchiamo a tutti. Ha fatto una caxxata, ha chiesto chiusa un minuto dopo, imparerà a gestirsi. Ma noi siamo milanisti o speriamo di perdere per cambiare allenatore?


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ci attacchiamo a tutti. Ha fatto una caxxata, ha chiesto chiusa un minuto dopo, imparerà a gestirsi. Ma noi siamo milanisti o speriamo di perdere per cambiare allenatore?



Sinceramente a me quello che interessa nel breve termine (la singola partita) interessa poco.
Io spero di mettermi a posto nel lungo termine con Sarri o Conte.
Tanto poi avete visto che basta vincere una gara per tornare nel gruppone.

La cosa che fa più rabbia è che Gattuso è il primo a infastidirsi quando escono spifferi dagli spogliatoi, ma quelli che passa lui ai giornalisti non sono spifferi che fa uscire dalla società?
Nei momenti chiave escono comunicati pro Gattuso-Mirabelli, 5-6 titoloni sulle prime pagine dei quotidiani, interviste a Nesta, Oddo etc... Tutto molto strano, no?


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me quello che interessa nel breve termine (la singola partita) interessa poco.
> Io spero di mettermi a posto nel lungo termine con Sarri o Conte.
> Tanto poi avete visto che basta vincere una gara per tornare nel gruppone.



Ma perchè invece non proviamo a sperare che sia Gattuso l'uomo giusto? Così tanto per provare. Per ora siamo lì, fino a quando siamo lì proviamo a sperare che ci possa stare. Se vinciamo mercoledì e domenica siamo quarti, non basta? E allora riparliamone dopo l'udinese. Ripeto: qui molti sperano di perdere per cambiare allenatore, ma per prendere poi chi? COnte va al Real e almeno per 2/3 anni non sarà sul mercato, Sarri non ne parliamo, chi diavolo dovremmo prendere per cacciare Gattuso???


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, la base comunque ce l'hanno.
> 
> Devono solo scegliere i fenomeni giusti per risollevare tutto l'ambiente, secondo me.
> 
> Dovrebbero provare a prendere Mbappè, fossi in loro farei di tutto.



Credo sia il loro secondo obbiettivo dopo Neymar..io invece andrei prima sul francese che è più forte

Ma attenzione che al PSG non ha mai strappato un giocatore nessuno


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma perchè invece non proviamo a sperare che sia Gattuso l'uomo giusto? Così tanto per provare. Per ora siamo lì, fino a quando siamo lì proviamo a sperare che ci possa stare. Se vinciamo mercoledì e domenica siamo quarti, non basta? E allora riparliamone dopo l'udinese. Ripeto: qui molti sperano di perdere per cambiare allenatore, ma per prendere poi chi? COnte va al Real e almeno per 2/3 anni non sarà sul mercato, Sarri non ne parliamo, chi diavolo dovremmo prendere per cacciare Gattuso???



Zlatan fidati, non lo è! Assolutissimamente... assolutissimamente davvero.
Come non lo era Montella e io lo dicevo quando tutti lo osannavano.
È qui da un anno e siamo ancora all'ABC, prendiamo gol ogni santissima gara, siamo di una sterilità offensiva pazzesca, non c'è una spina dorsale.
Un allenatore che fa un certo tipo di lavoro dopo un anno è 5 step più avanti. Qui siamo al medioevo, con una squadra tutto sommato più che buona.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me quello che interessa nel breve termine (la singola partita) interessa poco.
> Io spero di mettermi a posto nel lungo termine con Sarri o Conte.
> Tanto poi avete visto che basta vincere una gara per tornare nel gruppone.
> 
> ...


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Zlatan fidati, non lo è! Assolutissimamente... assolutissimamente davvero.
> Come non lo era Montella e io lo dicevo quando tutti lo osannavano.
> È qui da un anno e siamo ancora all'ABC, prendiamo gol ogni santissima gara, siamo di una sterilità offensiva pazzesca, non c'è una spina dorsale.
> Un allenatore che fa un certo tipo di lavoro dopo un anno è 5 step più avanti. Qui siamo al medioevo, con una squadra tutto sommato più che buona.



MA si può darsi figurati che io ero contro al fatto che passassimo all'ennesimo non allenatore un anno fa. Quello che dico io, è che forse è il caso di aspettare, tutto sommato i numeri sono ancora dalla sua parte, e non siamo anche quest'anno a 10 punti dalla quarta per ora ovviamente. Il problema è chi prendi visto che quelli buoni non sono sulla piazza?. Tu sei per un Donadoni o un Prandelli/Ranieri piuttosto di non vedere più Gattuso? Io no ma non perchè sia migliore dei tre, ma solo perchè il cambio è drammatico, cambi modo di lavorare,cambi abitudini, e ci vuole assesstamento, e i punti intanto vanno. No io ormai a meno che a gennaio non siamo a 10 punti dai quarti, mi tengo Gattuso fino a giugno...


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> MA si può darsi figurati che io ero contro al fatto che passassimo all'ennesimo non allenatore un anno fa. Quello che dico io, è che forse è il caso di aspettare, tutto sommato i numeri sono ancora dalla sua parte, e non siamo anche quest'anno a 10 punti dalla quarta per ora ovviamente. Il problema è chi prendi visto che quelli buoni non sono sulla piazza?. Tu sei per un Donadoni o un Prandelli/Ranieri piuttosto di non vedere più Gattuso? Io no ma non perchè sia migliore dei tre, ma solo perchè il cambio è drammatico, cambi modo di lavorare,cambi abitudini, e ci vuole assesstamento, e i punti intanto vanno. No io ormai a meno che a gennaio non siamo a 10 punti dai quarti, mi tengo Gattuso fino a giugno...



Allora senza Conte resto con Gattuso.
Se la situazione degenera o se entro fine girone d'andata non siamo almeno quarti, spazio a Ranieri.


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora senza Conte resto con Gattuso.
> Se la situazione degenera o se entro fine girone d'andata non siamo almeno quarti, spazio a Ranieri.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2018)

Rispondo a Rivera: non denigro nessuno, sottolineo certi episodi che per me non sono casualità. Se per te lo sono rispetto il tuo punto di vista. Non escludo che tu possa avere ragione.

Detto questo non faccio i conti della serva, se vinciamo qui e lì siamo a -1 o addirittura quarti. La Roma è partita da schifo, la Lazio si è indebolita, l'Inter ha perso con Parma e Sassuolo... allora se tutte queste capacità di Gattuso erano evidenti doveva essere nei primi tre senza se e senza ma. Invece con le altre partite a rallentatore stiamo qui a fare i soliti discorsi inutili sulle singole partite, spezzoni e robacce varie. 

In Italia abbiamo raccolto meno di quanto previsto, con un derby pessimo e tanti scivoloni con le piccole. In Europa abbiamo fatto 3 gare pietose (per chi non ha guardato solo il risultato), avremmo giocato sì e no 50 minuti su 270.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo sia il loro secondo obbiettivo dopo Neymar..io invece andrei prima sul francese che è più forte
> 
> Ma attenzione che al PSG non ha mai strappato un giocatore nessuno



Altrochè, Mbappè è un fenomeno, altro che Neymar.


----------



## diavolo (29 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> MA si può darsi figurati che io ero contro al fatto che passassimo all'ennesimo non allenatore un anno fa. Quello che dico io, è che forse è il caso di aspettare, tutto sommato i numeri sono ancora dalla sua parte, e non siamo anche quest'anno a 10 punti dalla quarta per ora ovviamente. Il problema è chi prendi visto che quelli buoni non sono sulla piazza?. Tu sei per un Donadoni o un Prandelli/Ranieri piuttosto di non vedere più Gattuso? Io no ma non perchè sia migliore dei tre, ma solo perchè il cambio è drammatico, cambi modo di lavorare,cambi abitudini, e ci vuole assesstamento, e i punti intanto vanno. *No io ormai a meno che a gennaio non siamo a 10 punti dai quarti, mi tengo Gattuso fino a giugno...*


Praticamente quando non c’è più nulla da fare.


----------



## zlatan (29 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Praticamente quando non c’è più nulla da fare.



Si in effetti ho esagerato. 10 no, 6/7 si. E' storicamente provato che il cambio di allenatore,al di là di una scossa iniziale, non porti da nessuna parte. Ma soprattutto non ci sono alternative


----------



## Wildbone (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ma esattamente che cosa vi assicura che Conte o Sarri avrebbero accettato il Milan. Questo Milan.
Sembra quasi che per voi basti andare da uno o l'altro con una valigia piena di soldi e il gioco è fatto, in barba alla qualità della rosa o alle richieste tecniche dei suddetti allenatori, che nel frattempo sono corteggiati da alcuni top club europei e con stipendi da capogiro.

Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (29 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca e AS: Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore. Domattina l’esonero di Lopetegui. Ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da limare e per la partita di Copa del Rey di martedì potrebbe andare in panchina Solari ad interim.
> 
> Secondo altri media spagnoli, Antonio Conte potrebbe essere presentato già lunedì mattina.
> 
> *Onda Cero: presentazione di Conte lunedì alle ore 13.*



Peccato, a mio giudizio ci siamo fatti scappare un ENORME occasione...ora non resta che tifare Barca 

Ah...per tutti noi tifosi : buona permanenza nella mediocrità!


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (29 Ottobre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente che cosa vi assicura che Conte o Sarri avrebbero accettato il Milan. Questo Milan.
> Sembra quasi che per voi basti andare da uno o l'altro con una valigia piena di soldi e il gioco è fatto, in barba alla qualità della rosa o alle richieste tecniche dei suddetti allenatori, che nel frattempo sono corteggiati da alcuni top club europei e con stipendi da capogiro.
> 
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?



Mai sentito parlare dei soldi?


----------



## Goro (29 Ottobre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente che cosa vi assicura che Conte o Sarri avrebbero accettato il Milan. Questo Milan.
> Sembra quasi che per voi basti andare da uno o l'altro con una valigia piena di soldi e il gioco è fatto, in barba alla qualità della rosa o alle richieste tecniche dei suddetti allenatori, che nel frattempo sono corteggiati da alcuni top club europei e con stipendi da capogiro.
> 
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?



Infatti, allenatori che sono al top non scendono di livello, non ne avrebbero motivo. Se sono in un'azienda top con prospettive di successo non vado in un'azienda media per qualche soldo in più con il rischio di perdere il treno


----------



## Wildbone (29 Ottobre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare dei soldi?



E io che cosa ho scritto? I soldi, per allenatori al top e cercati da squadre top, con rose top e che offrono stipendi top, non vengono al Milan, sia per questioni di ambizione e rosa sia per questioni, appunto, di soldi.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo. Lo stipendio di Conte in Italia non lo prende neanche Allegri.
> 
> A parte questo, mentre in tanti sbrodolano per Conte, noi milanisti se vinciamo il recupero siamo a -4 dal secondo posto. Spero continuino a pensare a Conte e a gufare Rino che andiamo alla grande.


Ma per me infatti per vari motivi conte non viene al milan
Per questo secondo me non è colpa della società


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Devono dare per forza delle colpe alla società.
> Non capisco come non si possa avere nemmeno il minimo dubbio su ciò...



Perché i tifosi sono cosi, devono credere in qualcosa. Adesso da voi c’è il tormentone conte..


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, la base comunque ce l'hanno.
> 
> Devono solo scegliere i fenomeni giusti per risollevare tutto l'ambiente, secondo me.
> 
> Dovrebbero provare a prendere Mbappè, fossi in loro farei di tutto.


Il psg non glielo darà mai..
Un po’ devono rifondare eh
Pallone d’oro modric è alla frutta, qualcuno andrà via. Deve essere sostituito cr7, dovrebbe vendere benzema e prenderne uno forte davverp, la difesa è un colabrodo. Devono essere bravi a ricostruire e non devono buttare soldi a caso..


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si in effetti ho esagerato. 10 no, 6/7 si. E' storicamente provato che il cambio di allenatore,al di là di una scossa iniziale, non porti da nessuna parte. Ma soprattutto non ci sono alternative



Dipende dall'allenatore che prendi...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Dipende dall'allenatore che prendi...



Conte?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il psg non glielo darà mai..
> Un po’ devono rifondare eh
> Pallone d’oro modric è alla frutta, qualcuno andrà via. Deve essere sostituito cr7, dovrebbe vendere benzema e prenderne uno forte davverp, la difesa è un colabrodo. *Devono essere bravi a ricostruire e non devono buttare soldi a caso..*



Devono prendere Mirabelli allora


----------



## EmmePi (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Conte?



Certamente lui ma se ci fosse libero un buon allenatore (anche un Ranieri) di certo farebbe molto meglio di quello che esoneri...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Devono prendere Mirabelli allora




Consiglio anche Alessio secco


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Certamente lui ma se ci fosse libero un buon allenatore (anche un Ranieri) di certo farebbe molto meglio di quello che esoneri...



In parte si...però per me si deve vedere anche la squadra


----------



## Davidoff (29 Ottobre 2018)

Un allenatore da solo non fa miracoli, ma è una delle componenti migliorabili del Milan attuale. Ora teniamoci Gattuso e continuiamo a sperare di pescare i nuovi Mbappè e Messi con due soldi, visto che a quanto pare fare l'upgrade dei 5-6 titolari che ci servirebbero per tornare forti, il tutto stando sotto SA, sarà più facile che trovare un allenatore migliore di uno che avrebbe paura pure se allenasse il Real.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2018)

Non ci posso credere. Sono l'unico che ha lavorato sia con #Conte che con #Mourinho. Me ne sono andato da Londra per non avere più a che fare con nulla del genere e ora viene fuori che arrivano Conte o Mourinho"

Secondo #ElPais le parole di #Courtois ai compagni del #RealMadrid

Grande Andonio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Ottobre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ci posso credere. Sono l'unico che ha lavorato sia con #Conte che con #Mourinho. Me ne sono andato da Londra per non avere più a che fare con nulla del genere e ora viene fuori che arrivano Conte o Mourinho"
> 
> Secondo #ElPais le parole di #Courtois ai compagni del #RealMadrid
> 
> Grande Andonio



Pare che anche Ramos non sia stato tenero. A una domanda sui metodi duri di Conte ha risposto: "Il rispetto si guadagna, non si impone".


----------

